# AMD Radeon Wallpaper mania! UPDATED!



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey friends @ TPU! i dont know if this is the right place to post this, but its GPU related so....

Today i wanna show you some wallpapers i made for the AMD radeon R9 390, and AMD radeon Cards, im a proud owner and want some custom Walls for fans like me! Radeon Fans!

Hope you enjoy them as much as i do making them! theres some radeon gaming bonus for other GPU users!

UPDATED: Add some more Radeon walls and MSI request!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 14, 2016)

Some MSI Gamer 390 love would be nice  https://ca.msi.com/Graphics-card/R9-390-GAMING-8G.html#hero-overview  Awesome wallpapers,Making myself a R9 390 theme now


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Apr 14, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Some MSI Gamer 390 love would be nice  https://ca.msi.com/Graphics-card/R9-390-GAMING-8G.html#hero-overview  Awesome wallpapers,Making myself a R9 390 theme now



let me have some time to get the MSI love haha! let me know when your theme is complete!


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Apr 14, 2016)

Thread updated! add 3 more Radeon Walls! enjoy!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 14, 2016)

This card is sexy, and i KNOW sexy  
would've loved to see a backplate.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 15, 2016)

Man thanks got all the pics on my drive and they do the cycle thing just clicked save as theme  happy at all the Radeon 390 love.
Let me know if this works for you guys , http://www.filedropper.com/r390radeon_1


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Apr 15, 2016)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Man thanks got all the pics on my drive and they do the cycle thing just clicked save as theme  happy at all the Radeon 390 love.
> Let me know if this works for you guys , http://www.filedropper.com/r390radeon_1



Works like a charm! thank you! Glad that you enjoyed the Wallpapers!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 15, 2016)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> Works like a charm! thank you! Glad that you enjoyed the Wallpapers!



yeah good to know ,I added some other images to it.Glad it works for you.


----------

